# Thyroid Condition Prevents Male Erection



## wvsense (Aug 22, 2012)

*My husband is 37 and has a thyroid problem that causes erection problems. My husband has had a thyroid condition since our wedding night honestly. He did not become properly diagnosed until two years ago. Many nights I laid crying at night and to him because I felt I had done something wrong because he couldn't perform. He would go impotent or could not even arousal in anything we tried. One of his blood tests showed his testrone almost at 0 which is severly abnormal. Medication adjustments has helped but far from normal especially his testrone levels. He has made me feel guilty and horrible many times because he was not my first but I was his. He always felt his self-esteem and need for sex was lower than it should be because he has never had a healthy nor happy sexual desire of sex in general and thinks mine is overactive. I am a happy person by nature. I like and enjoy sex but it was always to his demands. It was never shared and even on his best performing days it was about him and not about me. He has always says it is not me. Nowadays, we sleep in separate rooms. I am 35 years old. We joke on days that we masturbate separately to keep "our" sex lives alive but it's honestly not funny nor healthy. He refuses any form of counseling that this thyroid condition has caused and his inability to seek out resources to help him better understand and work through his self-esteem issues. I am positive. He is negative. We are and were opposites attract. Some of our differences were our polarity to one another and even sparks us as friends in many ways but it has clearly separated us too. I am an advocate to help your self and that no one can help another person to help their self if they refuse or choose not too. So my thing is do I finally say enough is enough to stay or go. I can not move forward with him without him getting help for his past issues and his own sexual issues. I can't make him feel attraction to me nor help him to feel better about his own medical conditions and complications from it. I love his as a friend but the romance has long been gone. I am happy in my own personal sexual fulfillment but without sharing many things in our marriage including sex, the fire and comfort that use to bond us now tears us apart with no sex. He's not open to new sexual practices nor any thing outside of intercourse as he views it as wrong or too weird for him to get into too. Does anyone else have a male partner or marriage where thyroid condition causes sexual problems?*


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

Does he have a thyroid problem, a testosterone problem, or both. Counseling may be more effective if you get his hormone problems corrected.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

To me, the problem isn't thyroid or testosterone based. The problem is that he doesn't accept that there's a problem in the marriage and he isn't willing to try to fix anything. You need to fix that before you can worry about any medical issues.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

